# Ko Olina resort map



## uop1497 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am looking for Ko OLina resort map. We will be staying in the building called Naia. I am trying to find out which side of the building will have the best mountain / marina view.

I tried to request a pool view in the main buiding, but they can't move me from Naia buiding to Kona buiding. If anyone has inputs or suggestions, please share. This is our first trip to stay at this place. 

By the way, which lagoon is best to snorkeling to see  fish and turtle

Thank you


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Apr 11, 2012)

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/ko/ko_sitemap.pdf


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 11, 2012)

uop1497 said:


> I am looking for Ko OLina resort map. We will be staying in the building called Naia. I am trying to find out which side of the building will have the best mountain / marina view.
> 
> I tried to request a pool view in the main buiding, but they can't move me from Naia buiding to Kona buiding. If anyone has inputs or suggestions, please share. This is our first trip to stay at this place.
> 
> ...



We just got back from Ko Olina.  Fantastic trip as always!  Every mountain view room in the Naia tower has a harbor view, provided that you are high enough in the building.  I would recommend floors 7 and up.  We were in villa 31024 (building 3, 10th floor, unit 24).

Lagoon 3, where the resort is located has good snorkeling, but the best for turtle hunting is Lagoon 2.  Go in the morning between 8 and 10 AM for maximum turtle exposure!  We did it every day and saw as little as 3 and as many as 5 different turtles on the trip.

I will post some photos in this thread to get you excited!


----------



## Werner Weiss (Apr 11, 2012)

uop1497 said:


> We will be staying in the building called Naia. I am trying to find out which side of the building will have the best mountain / marina view.



If you booked an island/mountain view villa and your stay begins before June 2, 2012, you will be in the first half of the Hale Nai’a tower. You'll face away from the ocean, but toward a golf course, open fields, and the Ko Olina Marina. A high floor will give you a very pleasant view. If you're too low, you'll be right above the parking deck.

The other half of Hale Nai’a is scheduled to open June 2, 2012. Both sides of this section will provide a view of the ocean. The side that faces Lagoon 3 is undoubtedly classified as ocean view. If the side that faces the "future development" side (on the map) is classified as island/mountain view, then it will provide a pretty decent ocean view for people with island/mountain view reservations. It should have a great view of Lagoon 4 nearby, the Ko Olina Marina not too far away, and the industrial harbor and refinery in the distance. (Don't worry about the industrial harbor and refinery; it's actually kind of a cool view because it's far enough away).

The added bonus is that the villas in the new half of the Hale Nai’a tower will be brand new and will have stainless steel appliances.

I think a lot of owners will request high floors in the new half of the Hale Nai’a tower. Regardless of whether your reservation is as a Ko Olina owner or through the Marriott Destinations Club or through II, it's worth making such a request. Just beware the Ko Olina has a priority system for the order in which requests are filled.



uop1497 said:


> I tried to request a pool view in the main buiding, but they can't move me from Naia buiding to Kona buiding. If anyone has inputs or suggestions, please share. This is our first trip to stay at this place.



You probably booked into dedicated 2BR inventory. Such villas are only found in the the Hale Nai’a tower.



uop1497 said:


> By the way, which lagoon is best to snorkeling to see  fish and turtle



Lagoon 1, up by the JW Marriott Ihilani and Disney's Aulani. Marriott does morning fish feedings, so the fish like that lagoon.



uop1497 said:


> Thank you



Aloha!


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 11, 2012)

Here are two views from the balcony of my villa...










Here are 2 views from the resort










I will post some snorkeling pics...


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 11, 2012)

For this trip, I focused most of my pictures on unusual finds - Turtles, Eels, Scorpion Fish, Octopus, etc.  

I have lots of pictures of multiple fish.  I have taken hundreds, if not thousands of pics in our 5 trips.

I have also snorkeled many hours in every lagoon.  Lagoon 1 - 4 and even the natural lagoon at Paradise Cove.  I like 2 the best and 3 for convenience.  For me there is too much traffic in Lagoon 1 due to the Aulani opening.

Here ya go!





Turtle!





Another Turtle!





Long Nose Butterfly Fish





Damsels around a coral head





Barracuda





Flounder





Scorpion Fish





Eel





Octopus - Trust me, he is in there!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 11, 2012)

JPC763..... Excellent underwater photos!   Is that a waterproof digital camera?  What brand?

Thanks.




.


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 11, 2012)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> JPC763..... Excellent underwater photos!   Is that a waterproof digital camera?  What brand?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



Vivitar Vivicam 8400 - Picked it up for ~$80 shipped.  I can PM details if interested.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for all of the info.  We will be arriving on April 29th via an II trade, which is a marriott bulk bank island view week.  I submitted a request for a high floor with a partial ocean view if possible, so we will see if we get lucky.  Sounds like if we get any kind of a high floor we should be in good shape.

Does anyone have any history on where they usually place II traders who receive a bulk bank week?  We are Marriott owners, but I know our priority will be pretty low.

Thanks.


----------



## uop1497 (Apr 12, 2012)

JPC763,

Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures. We are very excited and look forward to our departure.   

I forget to ask you. Is there any mid week cleaning at this resort.

Also, did you have a chance to visit Aulani resort . Any restriction at the door to prevent people (who don't stay here) to get inside the resort . We plan to take a walk from Ko Olina to Aulani if the distance is not too far . We want to see how beautiful this new resort

Thanks


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 12, 2012)

uop1497 said:


> JPC763,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures. We are very excited and look forward to our departure.


You are welcome.  We got back on Monday so it was easy to re-live the experience!



uop1497 said:


> I forget to ask you. Is there any mid week cleaning at this resort.


Yes, there is a mid week tidy service.  We had a Sat - Sat week and I think the tidy was scheduled for Tuesday.



uop1497 said:


> Also, did you have a chance to visit Aulani resort . Any restriction at the door to prevent people (who don't stay here) to get inside the resort . We plan to take a walk from Ko Olina to Aulani if the distance is not too far . We want to see how beautiful this new resort


Yes, we visited the Aulani twice during our trip.  No problem coming in and walking around.  They have regular tours available.  The walk from Ko Olina is not far at all.  What we noticed is that the Aulani is a HUGE resort packed into a small lot.  Ko Olina has a lot of grass, Aulani has none, wall to wall stuff.  It is very nice however!


----------



## uop1497 (Apr 12, 2012)

JPC 763,Werner Weiss

Thank you both for all your help.


----------



## Safti (Apr 12, 2012)

*Which building?*



uop1497 said:


> I am looking for Ko OLina resort map. We will be staying in the building called Naia. I am trying to find out which side of the building will have the best mountain / marina view.
> 
> I tried to request a pool view in the main buiding, but they can't move me from Naia buiding to Kona buiding. If anyone has inputs or suggestions, please share. This is our first trip to stay at this place.
> 
> ...



How do you know in advance which building you are in? I have looked at my upcoming reservations at this resort and I can't see which room I am in. All I can see is my view which is ocean view.
Thanks


----------



## Werner Weiss (Apr 12, 2012)

mhechtk said:


> All I can see is my view which is ocean view



Usually, if you have an efficiency, 1BR, or 2BR-lockoff, you could be in any of the three towers. You could put in a request if you prefer the location, view, or renovation status of one of the towers.

If you have a 2BR-dedicated, you'll be in the Hale Nai’a tower (building 3).

There are some other kinds of villa categories that limit what building you can be in, such as a 3BR villa or the locked-off portions of a 3BR-lockoff. (If I recall correctly, there are no 3BR villas in the Hale Kona tower (building 1).

Only the new wing of the Hale Nai’a tower has island-view 3BR villas.


----------



## Safti (Apr 12, 2012)

Werner Weiss said:


> Usually, if you have an efficiency, 1BR, or 2BR-lockoff, you could be in any of the three towers. You could put in a request if you prefer the location, view, or renovation status of one of the towers.
> 
> If you have a 2BR-dedicated, you'll be in the Hale Nai’a tower (building 3).
> 
> ...



I know we are in a 2 bedroom dedicated, oceanview. Does that mean that we will definitely be in building 3? If so, do you have any room recommendations?


----------



## Werner Weiss (Apr 12, 2012)

mhechtk said:


> I know we are in a 2 bedroom dedicated, oceanview. Does that mean that we will definitely be in building 3? If so, do you have any room recommendations?


Yes, my understanding is that if it's a true, dedicated 2BR (not a 2BR lock-off and not the 2BR master suite of 3BR), then you be in the Hale Nai’a tower (building 3). You should be able to confirm this with a quick phone call to the resort and your reservation number.

If your stay begins on or after June 2, 2012, I would request the newly-opened wing of Hale Nai’a tower (building 3). I have to admit that I don't know if the new wing will have dedicated 2BR villas, or if they're only in the older half of the tower.

Any ocean view villa in Hale Nai’a would have a wonderful view of the feature pool, Lagoon 3, and the coast looking up toward the JW Marriott Ihilani and Disney Aulani. The higher floors would be better than the lower floors.


----------



## Safti (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the building information Werner.


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 13, 2012)

When a high floor is recommended, I would say that it is 7th and above.  The Naia tower goes to 16 (skipping 13) and floor 4, 5 & 6 have a nice "Palm Frond" view regardless of mountain or ocean!


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 23, 2012)

OP, if you are in Naia, you will be in the best tower.  In addition to other information posted here, the parking garage for Naia is by far the best.  If you go to the bottom floor of the parking garage, you will be one of only a relatively few cars there.  Enjoy!


----------

